# Mediathek.jar startet nicht



## takeshi75 (2. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

die Überschrift sagt eigentlich alles. Habe mir das Programm Mediathek runtergeladen, um aus den Mediatheken der öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender Sendungen aufzeichnen zu können. 

Das Problem: Ich kann die Datei Mediathek.jar nicht starten. Es kommt die Fehlermeldung "Could not find the main class. Program will exit"

Andere jar-files funktionieren aber. Habe übrigens die aktuelle Java-Version und benutze Windows XP.

Ich wäre über jede Hilfe sehr erfreut.


----------



## tobi193 (2. Okt 2010)

Die Jar ist entweder defekt oder enthält keine Main Methode. Wenn letzteres der Fall ist, ist sie auch nicht dazu gedacht sie zu starten. Enthält das Programm noch weitere Jars ? Dann wäre wohl einer andere davon die zu startende.
Möglicherweise handelt es sich auch einfach um eine Bibliothek.


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Okt 2010)

Vielleicht es handelt sich hier um das PlugIn für den TV-Browser?

*Edit:* Nein, ist es nicht. Ich habe eben das Programm mal von der ersten Google-Fundstelle herunter geladen (Mediathek Download) und ausprobiert. Es handelt sich hier um ein Stand Alone Programm.
Nach dem Entpacken konnte ich es per Doppelklick auf die Jar-Datei starten.


----------



## takeshi75 (2. Okt 2010)

Ja, die Datei enthält noch weitere jars, aber auch die können nicht geöffnet werden. Wollte alles löschen und nochmal runterladen. Allerdings kommt die Meldung, dass der Ordner nicht gelöscht werden kann, da die Anwendung noch läuft ???:L


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Okt 2010)

...wahrscheinlich ist da noch eine VM aktiv. Schau mal in deine Prozesse und beende alle Java-Applikationen. Oder starte deinen Rechner neu.


----------



## takeshi75 (2. Okt 2010)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> ...wahrscheinlich ist da noch eine VM aktiv. Schau mal in deine Prozesse und beende alle Java-Applikationen. Oder starte deinen Rechner neu.



Hab den Rechner neu gestartet und die Datei gelöscht, neu runtergeladen, entpackt und gestartet. Es tut sich nix. Wieder das gleiche Problem.  Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## eRaaaa (2. Okt 2010)

takeshi75 hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem: Ich kann die Datei Mediathek.jar nicht starten. Es kommt die Fehlermeldung "Could not find the main class. Program will exit"



Wie probierst du denn die jar zu starten?
"Could not find the main class" kommt z.B. auch wenn man 
	
	
	
	





```
-jar
```
 vergisst 

[c]java -jar Mediathek.jar[/c] o.ä. ausprobiert? 

Ansonsten zeige doch evtl. mal genau die Fehlermeldung, beschreibe wie du vorgegangen bist usw.


----------



## takeshi75 (2. Okt 2010)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> Wie probierst du denn die jar zu starten?
> "Could not find the main class" kommt z.B. auch wenn man
> 
> 
> ...



Ich mache einfach einen Dopllekklick auf die Mediathek.jar-Datei und dann kommt die Fehlermeldung "Could not find the main class. Program will exit"

"java -jar Mediathek.jar" habe ich ausprobiert. Kommt fürn Sekundenbruchteil ein schwarzes Fenster und dann tut sich nix. :bahnhof:


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Okt 2010)

Schreibe dir mal eine Batchdatei mit folgendem Inhalt:

```
@echo off
java -jar Mediathek.jar
pause
```

Speichere die Datei bspw unter _Starter.bat_ im Verzeichnis der Jar-Datei und starte dann die Batchdatei.
Gibt es nun lesbare Fehlermeldungen?


----------



## takeshi75 (2. Okt 2010)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Schreibe dir mal eine Batchdatei mit folgendem Inhalt:
> 
> ```
> @echo off
> ...



Also wenn ich alles richtig gemacht habe (hab heute zum ersten mal eine Batchdatei erstellt) dann kommt folgende Fehlermeldung: s. Anhang


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Okt 2010)

Na bitte, nun sind wir schon einen Schritt weiter. Möglicherweise ein Versionskonflikt, oder eine defekte Klasse.
Was bekommst du angezeigt, wenn du Folgendes in die Kommandozeile eingibst?
[c]java -version[/c]


----------



## takeshi75 (3. Okt 2010)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Na bitte, nun sind wir schon einen Schritt weiter. Möglicherweise ein Versionskonflikt, oder eine defekte Klasse.
> Was bekommst du angezeigt, wenn du Folgendes in die Kommandozeile eingibst?
> [c]java -version[/c]



Hab ich gemacht. Und dann kommt für einen Augenblick das schwarze Dos-Fenster und verschwindet sofort. Ich hatte erst gestern nochmal java heruntergeladen, um auch wirklich ganz sicher die neueste Version zu haben. Anscheinend ist da irgendwas schief gelaufen. Heute nochmal heruntergeladen, installiert und die Batchdatei angeklickt und siehe da, Mediathek.jar funktioniert :applaus:

Ich weiß nicht wieso, weshalb, warum das nun funktioniert, aber vielen Dank an alle die mir geholfen haben (insbesondere L-ectron-X) :toll:

Ironie an der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass alles umsonst war, weil die Sendung, die ich aufzeichnen will, nicht in der Mediathek enthalten ist 

Wäre jetzt wahrscheinlich zu viel verlangt, wenn mir noch jemand erklären könnte, wie man von Arte-Online Videos herunterladen kann. Nun denn, muss ich weiter googlen, bis ich eine Lösung gefunden habe. :rtfm:


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Okt 2010)

takeshi75 hat gesagt.:


> Und dann kommt für einen Augenblick das schwarze Dos-Fenster und verschwindet sofort.


Du solltest ja auch erst eine Konsole/Eingabeaufforderung öffnen und dann den Befehl dort eingeben.



takeshi75 hat gesagt.:


> ...dass alles umsonst war, weil die Sendung, die ich aufzeichnen will, nicht in der Mediathek enthalten ist


Aber das ist nicht so schlimm, immerhin hast du jetzt eine funktionierende JRE. 

Was möchtest du denn aufzeichnen? Vielleicht kann man dir ja doch noch (anders) helfen?


----------



## takeshi75 (3. Okt 2010)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Du solltest ja auch erst eine Konsole/Eingabeaufforderung öffnen und dann den Befehl dort eingeben.



Ich hab leider nicht so viel Ahnung von Computern. Mit mir muss man ungefähr so sprechen: Start > Ausführen > cmd > java -version...Aber schön, dass ich wieder was dazugelernt habe  
(habe übrigens Version 1.6.0_21)

Ich möchte dieses hier herunterladen: Bosporus - videos.arte.tv

Hab schon in den unendlichen Weiten des Internets nach einer Downloadlösung gesucht, aber bin leider nicht fündig geworden. Früher ging es wohl, weil Arte ein anderes Format benutzte, aber zurzeit scheint es unmöglich zu sein. :noe:


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Okt 2010)

Ich kann es für dich digital vom Fernsehen aufzeichnen, es gibt mehrere Teile, die morgen beginnen.
Oder aber, die Teile werden vieleicht nach der Ausstrahlung zum Download angeboten.


----------



## takeshi75 (4. Okt 2010)

Das Angebot ist wirklich super nett von dir :toll: Aber es geht mir nur um eine Folge (Deutschländer), und ich denke mal, dass ich das Programmieren meines DVD-Recorders noch hinkriege  

Jetzt fragst du dich wahrscheinlich, warum dann der ganze Aufwand mit der Mediathek. Nun, eine Freundin von mir wird dort porträtiert und sie kann sich das nicht von der Türkei aus ansehen. Anscheinend hat Arte die Auslandsgucker ausgesperrt. Ich wollte ihr die Sendung aufzeichnen und ihr übers Internet schicken, damit sie nicht so lange warten muss. Aber die Sendung läuft am Donnerstag und nun werde ich das aufzeichnen, auf die Festplatte rippen und ihr dann übers Internet zuschicken.


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (4. Okt 2010)

Hast du das programm flvstreamer?

Wenn nicht dann installier es kurz.

Im Quelltext der seite 

```
http://videos.arte.tv/de/videos/bosporus-3445748.html
```

findet sich das

```
http://videos.arte.tv/de/do_delegate/videos/bosporus-3445748,view,asPlayerXml.xml
```

ruft man diese Seite auf findet man dort
[XML]<video lang="de" ref="http://videos.arte.tv/de/do_delegate/videos/bosporus-3445798,view,asPlayerXml.xml"/>[/XML]

Ruft man nun diese seite auf findet man

[XML]<url quality="hd">
rtmp://artestras.fcod.llnwd.net/a3903/o35/MP4:geo/videothek/EUR_DE_FR/arteprod/A7_SGT_ENC_04_042353-005-A_PG_HQ_DE?h=56cee26195dadbf64977c4cdafea0baa
</url>
<url quality="sd">
rtmp://artestras.fcod.llnwd.net/a3903/o35/MP4:geo/videothek/EUR_DE_FR/arteprod/A7_SGT_ENC_02_042353-005-A_PG_MQ_DE?h=3356b2d9b618ab327918d4f0f241396e
</url>[/XML]
Also hd und sd version.

nun öffnet man eine Kommandline

und lädt das ganze mit

```
flvstreamer -r rtmp://artestras.fcod.llnwd.net/a3903/o35/MP4:geo/videothek/EUR_DE_FR/arteprod/A7_SGT_ENC_04_042353-005-A_PG_HQ_DE?h=56cee26195dadbf64977c4cdafea0baa -o DateiNameBosporus.mp4 --resume
```

Bricht das ganze ab, so gibt man den Befehl nochmals ein und der Download wird fortgesetzt.

Ein einfacher Downloadbutton auf der Seite hätte es auch getan. Das Programm Mediathek hat es übrigens bei mir auch nicht gefunden.


----------



## takeshi75 (5. Okt 2010)

@JohannesderKaeufer

Danke für den Tipp. Nur leider lässt sich der FLVStreamer nicht installieren. Wenn ich draufklicke kommt nur ganz kurz ein DOS-Fenster und mehr passiert nicht.

Ein einfacher Downloadbutton. Ja, schön wär's.


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (5. Okt 2010)

Das  was du heruntergeladen hast ist vermutlich kein Installationsprogramm sondern bereits ein Ausführbares Programm.

Ein Doppelklick reicht nicht, da du dem Programm beim Start angeben möchtest was es überhaupt aufnehmen soll.

Wenn du flvstreamer von der computerblid-seite (ist der erste Eintrag bei Google) hast, so heißt die Datei flvstreamer-2.1c_win.exe.
Wenn diese unter C: gespeichert ist dann machst du einfach.

Start > Ausführen > cmd > und gibst dort ein:

```
flvstreamer-2.1c_win.exe -r rtmp://artestras.fcod.llnwd.net/a3903/o35/MP4:geo/videothek/EUR_DE_FR/arteprod/A7_SGT_ENC_04_042353-005-A_PG_HQ_DE?h=56cee26195dadbf64977c4cdafea0baa -o DateiNameBosporus.mp4 --resume
```

Dann gibt es recht viele Ausgaben und es dauert eine weile, aber am Schluß hast du dann diese Datei unter c:\DateiNameBosporus.mp4.

Sollte das Programm mit einer Prozentzahl unter 100% in der letzten Zeile aufhören, abbrechen.

Dann gibst du den Befehl einfach nochmals ein und der Download wird an der Stelle fortgesetzt.


----------



## takeshi75 (7. Okt 2010)

Hallo Johannes,

hab's eigentlich so gemacht wie beschrieben. Hab folgendes eingegeben:

flvstreamer-2.1c_win.exe -r rtmp://artestras.fcod.llnwd.net/a3903/o35/MP4:geo/videothek/EUR_DE_FR/arteprod/A7_SGT_ENC_04_042353-005-A_PG_HQ_DE?h=56cee26195dadbf64977c4cdafea0baa -o DateiNameBosporus.mp4 --resume

Leider heißt es dann "Der Befehl flvstreamer-2.1_win.exe ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden" :noe:


----------

